# shrunken testicles :(



## topolo (Nov 16, 2003)

just finished a 6 week cycle of paradeca and decavar at 10 cc's per day. and they are down to about half size 

i have started 6 oxo to try and bring them back.


any other advice? please?????


----------



## Mudge (Nov 16, 2003)

Stop all sexual activity during your recovery at any cost, this will help.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 16, 2003)

a friend said he had the same problem...perhaps they just look smaller cause your getting bigger


----------



## Arthur2004 (Nov 16, 2003)

thats why u just avoid those kind of stuff...shruken testicles are not worth that


----------



## Mudge (Nov 16, 2003)

When they are down half size in volume its not illusion, you know.



> _*Originally posted by vanity *_
> umm, how exactly  is someone supposed to be able to do that?



If you "cant" then I dont know what to say, I know its not easy. If I see anything sexual I almost lose all inhibition right there, but its the only way without HCG to really help yourself out otherwise you are in for a long recoueration or a short and lacking one.

It takes alot longer than 6 weeks for this kind of effect to hit me, and I thought my problems were worse than some other folks, but age I'm sure has alot to do with it, I'm 27. If you go from twice a day to 5-7 times a day, and your body is not filling up the reserves, you are going to empty out...


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by vanity *_
> "Stop all sexual activity during your recovery at any cost, this will help."
> 
> ____________________________________________________
> ...


----------



## Jodi (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by vanity *_
> oaktown ...
> 
> I never said it was wrong. I'm just saying I'd be miserable if I had to live like a monk. IMO fullfilling our sexual needs is more important to our overall well being than that extra 1/4" on our biceps.
> ...


 I agree to that.  I'd rather be a scrawny chick with no muscle than give up sexual enjoyment.  NOTHING is worth that IMO!


----------



## Dante B. (Nov 16, 2003)

Fortunately, I don't get laid.

Suckers.


-------

It wouldn't make that much of a difference unless you were getting it, or whacking it excessively.

Many have gone through the post-cycle period, and I've never heard of anyone abstaining from sexual activity. They recovered just fine (so long as everything else was taken care of).

Moderation is key, and as with anything, it is everything.


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 16, 2003)

it's all about preference bro...and i was talking about the men taking the test and deca, not the women..let's not confuse that


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by vanity *_
> oaktown ...
> 
> I never said it was wrong. I'm just saying I'd be miserable if I had to live like a monk. IMO fullfilling our sexual needs is more important to our overall well being than that extra 1/4" on our biceps.
> ...


u don't have to live like a monk..he's recovering from a cycle..are u taking anything?


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 16, 2003)

when u recover from a cycle, u have to sacrifice certain things..once u've recouperated u are good to go again..


----------



## topolo (Nov 16, 2003)

bump for gopro, twin peak and dg


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dante B. *_
> Fortunately, I don't get laid.
> 
> Suckers.
> ...


----------



## Mudge (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dante B. *_
> It wouldn't make that much of a difference unless you were getting it, or whacking it excessively.



Exactly, I'm pretty supprised to hear so many complaints from PH for only a few weeks at a time! It took my much longer on uhh "non PH" use to notice any of this.

Your nads make testosterone as well as sperm. So to recouperate your testosterone levels, you need a factory that is at production capacity - which means if you keep emptying your sack you will prolong a true recovery.


----------



## topolo (Nov 17, 2003)

bump again


----------



## iron jock (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Arthur2004 *_
> thats why u just avoid those kind of stuff...shruken testicles are not worth that




Have to agree, its really not worth if  you balls start to srink.  According to what I've heard you can't always get the size back up after they shrink.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 17, 2003)

If you go for an extended time period then you may not be able to get them back. Now if you are doing a 6 week cycle I hardly see how that can be an extended period, and I am STILL shocked that anybody under 50 even has a problem at 6 weeks! I thought I was bad.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2003)

Sorry for the interruption but Mudge your new avi cracks me up everytime I see it.


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Exactly, I'm pretty supprised to hear so many complaints from PH for only a few weeks at a time! It took my much longer on uhh "non PH" use to notice any of this.
> 
> Your nads make testosterone as well as sperm. So to recouperate your testosterone levels, you need a factory that is at production capacity - which means if you keep emptying your sack you will prolong a true recovery.


totally agree with you..these people are either going too long or are just freakin out


----------



## Mudge (Nov 17, 2003)

Its not that I doubt them, its just that I'm truly supprised. I dont have totally crappy genetics but they aren't spectacular either, and I have to be on something for MONTHS before I have issues.

If nothing else it tells you that your stuff is working, thats for sure.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by vanity *_
> I never said it was wrong. I'm just saying I'd be miserable if I had to live like a monk. IMO fullfilling our sexual needs is more important to our overall well being than that extra 1/4" on our biceps.
> 
> If you would rather be making  love to a preacher curl bench than a hot, spicy woman, then more power to you.



I gotta agree here.  If you'd rather take a muscle building chemical then get laid, you've got some issues to address.  I can understand if you are a competing pro working towards a show, but for an everyday shmoe like me, I'll take sex over a little extra muscle ANY DAY.  It does a hell of a lot more for the body and mind than a little extra muscle can provide.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2003)

How much 6-oxo are you taking?


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2011)

topolo said:


> just finished a 6 week cycle of paradeca and decavar at 10 cc's per day. *and they are down to about half size *
> 
> i have started 6 oxo to try and bring them back.
> 
> ...


So about 1/8 for a normal man


----------



## samp180 (Feb 7, 2011)

Be aware of your sex drive. High sex drive, no balls. Could mean your dose are to high. 

No sex drive and no balls. Then maybe need high doseage.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh sweet, an 8 year old thread to talk about! YAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!


----------

